# OMGosh, if you've never heard KEF Reference 207/2's



## Mike_Dee (Mar 26, 2011)

Give yourself a treat if there's a dealer nearby, and give them a listen. I heard a set this weekend pushed with Mark Levinson electronics, and it made me almost have an orgasm.

They are very a efficient 8 ohm loudspeaker, and from the softest passages, to concert levels, they never even break a sweat. That opening heart beat on Pink Floyd's "Dark Side of the Moon" has to be heard on these KEF's to be believed.

It's worth the effort to hear what real audiophile sounds like. Now if I just had $20K to plop down on them. :laugh:


----------



## Mike_Dee (Mar 26, 2011)

KEF Reference 207/2 loudspeaker | Stereophile.com


----------

